# 68 GTO Radio



## 68basketcase (Apr 5, 2014)

Looking for a recommendation for a decent radio, I won't cut the dash and am thinking about putting in a non-working original and hiding a more modern one. Anyone installed one that looks somewhat like the original without having to cut the dash?


----------



## 68lover (Jun 5, 2013)

68basketcase.......
I had the same problem. Looked for along time and found the best that I felt would do the job.
I put in a few extras that made it more difficult but with time and thought, it worked out extremely well.
Radio, I went with a Custom Autosound ( Concours Series USA 630 ) USB port, iPod docking cable, all the bells and whistles.
Do some research on it, I think you'll like it.
In a stock 68 you only have 1 speaker in the dash, I put 2 up under, didn't want anything in the kick panels. 3x5's and in the back went with 7x9, all 3 ways. The front ones were hard to find to fit up under, not much room without cutting. NO CUTTING!
Have a 7 band EQ ( surround and stadium sound ) mounted under the dash with easy access to USB cable and iPod cable.
That all goes into a 160 watt amp mounted in the trunk with a 12" woofer.
Excellent sound............ I made it work with no cutting.


----------



## 68basketcase (Apr 5, 2014)

Thanks for the reply, sounds like you have a nice setup - I had looked at the 630, Ames has a caution that you have "cut the divider bar to install", which took that one off my list - sounds like their caution is not right?


----------



## 68lover (Jun 5, 2013)

I was VERY LUCKY. My BESTEST FRIEND found the car for me. It had an aftermarket
piece of junk in it. I didn't notice any cutting of a divider bar. The car is a Lemans that has all the GTO running gear with 3.73 gears. I've put a couple things on it, goat hood and a couple cosmetic things but it's a Lemans. 54K org miles and all orginal inside..sweet! Hurst, his/hers counsel shifter, the EQ went under the dash perfect just above the counsel.
The wiring is all factory and no nite mare under the hood or behind the dash.
There is a part of the old speaker mount that I removed to give me more room behind the radio for all the plugs necessary for RC cables to make my system work. Worked out really nice.
Was a Chevelle man in the late 60's and early 70's. Now I'm a Pontiac lover. Got tired of trying to beat em on the strip


----------



## mbergin (Jun 19, 2012)

Ames sells a unit that does not require cutting the divider bar. I installed on my 69 based on the recommendation by Bear. Very easy install with RCA cables that hooked right up to my EQ. I went with kick panel speakers and 6x9 JBLs in the rear. Nice sound. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

I had my original AM radio rebuilt with AM/FM/Aux port buy John Cavanaugh. The face and box stay the same and you end up with all new internals. If you want more info, contact him at [email protected]. There are a couple pics of the rebuilt radio in My Garage. Matt


----------

